
Prodeus: Get Your Degree from YouTube - jamesharr
http://www.prodeus.co
======
aiscapehumanity
It's definitely a fascinating idea, I could see it fit as even an embedded
service in online classes(Of trad university, or even new-age course-
suppliers) where professors who make videos or have cleared-videos on a class
playlist use that as class-participation etc. It's interesting indeed.

------
jamesharr
Forget massive tuition costs. Earn an online degree with Prodeus for free.
Find interesting classes and courses on Youtube, track your time learning and
accrue hours towards a powerful digital credential, the ProDegree.

